# Melanotan 2- am I dosing correctly?



## GorJess928 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm on day 7. I see no difference per say. Just a freckle next to my lip. I purchased it from Melanotan 2 USA dot com and it is a 10mg vile. I loaded it with 100 units of BS water. Days 1-4 I injected 5 units. Days 5-7 I injected 10 units. On day 3 I went tanning for 7 min. In a standup that Doesnt have UVB and I got the worst sunburn on my boobs. I still do not notice a difference. Is it supposed to take this long? Am I not dosing enough? Someone please tell me some things because apparently I'm a f**king idiot when it comes to ml and mg and cc conversions and units was the best way I could understand it (I work with botox and we use units). Thanks. ☺


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 19, 2017)

100-200mcgs EOD or E3d "Should" work in the user.  I see 200-300 EOD or E3d commonly used with success.

It can take a few weeks to really kick in, but I would even tan say 2-3x per week, even if for 5 minutes at a clip when you are introducing it.  Once you get it in your system, you can dial it in to your liking, up the dose, lower the dose, up the tanning, lower the tanning.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 30, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> 100-200mcgs EOD or E3d "Should" work in the user. I see 200-300 EOD or E3d commonly used with success.
> 
> It can take a few weeks to really kick in, but I would even tan say 2-3x per week, even if for 5 minutes at a clip when you are introducing it. Once you get it in your system, you can dial it in to your liking, up the dose, lower the dose, up the tanning, lower the tanning.


The right one!


----------

